# Help with VFD choices



## oldschool (Sep 4, 2012)

Hi Guys. My name is Randy. Im new to this forum. But not new to the machining game. I am a certified Genertal Machinist and started my aprenticeship in 1970.Im semi retired now andf setting up a home shop.So... Ive made a few chips in my time. But Im new to this world of VFD drives. 
I have a bridgeport series 1. step pulley, 1hp. I am having an electric motor shop set up the motor to 220 v 3 phase  ( I presume from reading the chart on the motor it can be done) If the motor checks out ok they also sell VFD drives. The two they have are Lense AC tech ansd Teco. I have been reading about them both and it is very confusing. It is down to a decision between the AC tech ESV75INOISXB or the Teco CV7300. Both for 1 hp motors. What are your experiences and recommendations with regards to these drives ? I am in Canada, and the Teco unit is about 100.00 cheaper than the AC tech drive. I notice aso that there is a resistor available for the Teco for less than 20.00 for the Dynamic braking. The resistor for the AC tech is well over 100.00. Is dynamic braking needed ?   Any input with regards to making a decision would be greatly appreciated. Once i get my shop going ( lathe, mill, drill press, nice Ford Smith 1hp pedistal grinder) Im really looking forward to becoming active on the forum.


----------



## Hawkeye (Sep 5, 2012)

Hi, oldschool. Welcome to the forum.

I'm running a Teco FM50 to power a mill/drill and a lathe at 1 1/2 HP each. The Teco model you mention looks a lot like it, but yours will have more adjustments on the front panel. I really like the way it runs and I found setup to be pretty straightforward. I have all my adjustments on a remote head that swivels between the two machines. VFD output is relay-selected to the machine of my choice.


----------



## Tony Wells (Sep 5, 2012)

The Teco unit should be fine. As far as dynamic braking goes, you don't have it on a normal mill, but have a hand brake. I could see it as handy if you are power tapping and needed a quick stop and reverse, but that's about the only thing I can think of right off the top of my head.


----------

